# Shimano STI Repair



## bikerhahn

Hi,

I have an older set of Shimano 600 STI shift/brake lever combo and the left lever which controls the front derailleur does not ratchet anymore. Does anybody know where i can get this repaired or if they even sell replacement parts for it anymore?

Thanks.


----------



## wrench

rebuild shimano?


----------



## bikerhahn

wrench said:


> Shimano STI units are not able to be repaired. Not to sound like a broken record, only Campy units are rebuildable.


I just found a replacement rebuild kit for these levers at loosescrews.


----------



## Thommy

*Are you really sure?*



bikerhahn said:


> I just found a replacement rebuild kit for these levers at loosescrews.


I looked at this site but didn't see any Shimano rebuild kits. You have to be very very gifted in order to put the internal workings together for Shimano. Many of the internal parts require special tools and holders. Some people claim to have rebuilt STIs with doner STI sets. Have you tried flushing out the shifter with WD40 then lubing with a quality lube? I use Tri Flow for just about everything. Campy-addicts have the luxury of buying rebuild parts but ask them about the high prices. Seems they are better of buying new parts. Campy people just don't know when it's time to replace their parts. Hanging out in a bike shop for the last 18 years has shown me that Campy people are cheap and think their stuff will last forever. I've seen guys with really old stuff that is completely gone and all the guys can say is "isn't this stuff rebuildable?". They preach how great Campy is yet all they buy is the third tier gruppo because Campy is so expensive and it gets them into the Campy bragging right club. I have yet to see any mechanic or customer rebuild Shimano STIs sucessfully; myself included. Not trying to knock you in any way. Please let us know if you are sucessful. It would be good news for all of us STI users. A nice alternative are bar end shifters. Fairly inexpensive and work flawlessly. Please keep us posted.


----------



## bikerhahn

Thommy, Here is the link where i found the rebuild kit; http://loosescrews.com/Products/SH-64L9804.html Yeah, I don't think i am going to attemp this, I will try the clean and lube thing that you suggested. Your right about campy, I have never owned anything other than cranks and brake calipers because of the cost. I have a family to support. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Thommy

*Link*



bikerhahn said:


> Thommy, Here is the link where i found the rebuild kit; http://loosescrews.com/Products/SH-64L9804.html Yeah, I don't think i am going to attemp this, I will try the clean and lube thing that you suggested. Your right about campy, I have never owned anything other than cranks and brake calipers because of the cost. I have a family to support. Thanks for your advice.


Thanks. Just checked it out. Sounds like its the main shifter body. The front half of the body comes off easy enough but has a round type of keeper spring. When you reassemble the front to the main body the lever portion has to be 1/4 in the opposite dirction as you twist and place it onto the main body. Just looks complicated but this part can be done. Is your shifter completely gone? Give the inner workings a really good blast with the WD 40 and let it dripout onto some rags. Do this two or three times to get all the garbage out then try and lube and work the triggers. Hope it all works out for you. These bike parts are getting too expensive. Don't forget bar end shifters and thank you again for the link.


----------



## Thommy

*link, again*

Hello again. I just went back and reread the page advertising the replacement guts. At the low price they are showing I'm thinking it may not be the main gut works. Too bad they don't have a picture. I'll have tocheck out a shimano schematic some time soon. Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## atpjunkie

*and good luck*

luckily they are older models. Shimano factory mechanics don't even rebuild the newer STI's


----------



## skyline377

I have a busted left 105 shifter and when I took it a part there is no way I can put it back together.


----------



## AZeigler

I will buy your non-functional 7 or 8 speed STI road levers, even if they're taken apart and in a zip-lock bag. I rather enjoy working on those.


----------



## sonex305

AZ, this is a 2 year old thread...


----------



## crumjack

See number 3:

http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/2007/10/bsnyc-infrequently-asked-questions.html


----------



## AZeigler

Of course, I had to click on the link to see the exploded diagram. Good one!


----------



## crumjack

AZeigler said:


> Of course, I had to click on the link to see the exploded diagram. Good one!


Don't miss the "simple" diagram for Campy!


----------



## Shojii

http://www.norvil.net/pedal/service/shimanosti/duraace9sti/strip.php


----------



## dannyg1

Shojii,

Thank you for a truly great link! 

Danny



Shojii said:


> http://www.norvil.net/pedal/service/shimanosti/duraace9sti/strip.php


----------



## Shojii

You're most welcome Sir. I only wish i had the genius of the chap who owns that site. Have you tried a rebuild yet?

Shoj


----------



## scale

wow....looks messy indeed.

Mine are quite dirty and gummed up but sitll work great. What do you use to lube these things? White Lithium Spray grease or somthing better?


----------

